# Gemma's agility weekend



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Gemma earned her C-ATCH 2 this weekend! She went 8 for 10! Not bad for an 11 1/2 year old girl and an old, arthritic handler. :wave:



She really stresses out at agility trials...LOL

It was a crazy weekend. We had one team earn their C-ATE, two C-ATCHs and two C-ATCH 2s. My classmate and her dog also earned their C-ATCH 2 this weekend. We have been training together since the beginning. We also earned our first C-ATCHs together during the same trial. 

Our judge, was Lee Ann Zerbian. She was great. She had a wonderful personality and was extremely dog and handler friendly. Nice courses too.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations!! That is fantastic!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Woohoo! That is amazing! I wish we had CPE here, it always looks fun.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations! I am so glad that your dog does so well at the agility trails. I can tell she is so stressed.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Huge congrats!!!!!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Gemma and I say a big thank you for all the congrats!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Great job! Cute shots!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!!!! What an awesome weekend.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Outstanding! Congratulations to you both!!!!


----------

